# David Beard's Pic Thread!



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2009)

Heres some spider pics....enjoy!

Poecilotheria pederseni sling:






Freshly molted Pterinochilus murinus sling:






Brachypelma emilia sling:






Avicularia versicolor sling:






Brachypelma boehmei sling:






Pamphobeteus platyomma juvenile:












Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling:






Tapinauchenius gigas sling:






Lasiodora parahybana sling:






Haplopelma lividum sling:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 11, 2009)

Those don't look like animals with scales?  ;P


----------



## Beardo (Feb 11, 2009)

I know, I know lol....I guess I'm swinging back towards inverts again. Can't get 'em out of my system lol.


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice pics and I guess a welcome back (I am out of the loop, I take it you got out of T's for awhile?).


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel ya David; I got out of inverts about a year ago, and still find an itch needing to be scratched. I recently purchased 3 more, but still seem to need more.  Nice additions!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 13, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> Nice pics and I guess a welcome back (I am out of the loop, I take it you got out of T's for awhile?).


Yeah, for a while....but I can't seem to get these bugs out of my system lol.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 19, 2009)

Heres a few pics of my juvenile female C. fasciatum...


----------



## KJE (Feb 19, 2009)

Oooh, she's pretty!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nhandu coloratovillosus:












Grammastola rosea:












Paraphysa scrofa:












Hysterocrates gigas:












Chilobrachys huahini:


----------



## Beardo (Mar 12, 2009)

Last night I had to feed and rehouse a bunch of spiders, so I took the opportunity to take some pics....

Mexican Red Rump (B. vagans):
























G. rosea:






C. huahini:












C. crawshayi:






Last, but definitely not least, is what has quickly become the favorite spider in my collection....a subadult female Tawny Baboon (Hysterocrates gigas) that I got in trade last month....she is very active, is easily the best looking example of her species I have come across and to top it all off she is hands down the most docile Old World spider I have ever had.....I have no doubt I could free-handle her with zero problems if I wanted to (**as a disclaimer I would like to point out that I never advocate the free-handling of any venomous animal, be it a spider, scorpion or snake!**)...

At one point during my photo session, she casually walked up to my camera lens (since it is a macro, I have to get fairly close for the really detailed pictures) and reached out and placed her two front legs on the front of the lens, as if she were putting her arms on the shoulder of a long-time friend....it was one of the more comical things I have seen one of my tarantulas do....I had a nice chuckle to myself over it (yes, I'm a dork, I know!).

























And here is the H. gigas "waiving goodbye" from her enclosure, lol...


----------



## Jackal6666666 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very Nice PICS!!!!


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm in love with your H. gigas.  VERY nice pics!


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Mar 12, 2009)

Love that Scrofa picture.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres a few of my adult female P. murinus...


----------



## _Lange (Mar 14, 2009)

now why would you want to get these bugs out of your system!?? im jk. But yea man, VERY nice pics. I so wish i had a good camera with a macro lens


----------

